# Anyone in the Houston / Pearland area have Verizon Fios?



## GMTK

I've had it with AT&T, and I'm not going to Comcast. Seems the only alternative is Fios. Anyone in the area have it?


----------



## cabolew

We have it it League City. Pretty awesome speed. Almost no interruption of service. We would get the TV service too if it was available.


----------



## Bozo

If you are in an area that gets at&t then you cannot get verizon fios.


----------



## GMTK

Bozo said:


> If you are in an area that gets at&t then you cannot get verizon fios.


Seriously? I've never heard of that before. Darn.


----------



## Bozo

Yup. Verizon offers FIOS in the areas that they took over from the days of GTE. AT&T offers Uverse in the areas that were Bell.

They don't cross into each others territories. League City was GTE. Most of the rest of this area was Bell.


----------



## Bubbaette

I've had it with AT&T too. I think I have the slowest internet ever and I have the fastest they provide. Looked into the FIOS but not available in Friendswood (guess that is why). Thinking I might give Comcast a try. Don't need the cable TV because I have Direct TV. Help, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bubbaette said:


> I've had it with AT&T too. I think I have the slowest internet ever and I have the fastest they provide. Looked into the FIOS but not available in Friendswood (guess that is why). Thinking I might give Comcast a try. Don't need the cable TV because I have Direct TV. Help, anyone have any ideas?


How fast is the service you receive?


----------



## Don Smith

Bubbaette said:


> I've had it with AT&T too. I think I have the slowest internet ever and I have the fastest they provide. Looked into the FIOS but not available in Friendswood (guess that is why). Thinking I might give Comcast a try. Don't need the cable TV because I have Direct TV. Help, anyone have any ideas?


Try Verizon mi fi for your internet. Great speed and will support 5 users. I use it in my rv all over the US and it works great.


----------



## Bubbaette

This is the fastest available for our area: AT&T DSL Elite

*Downstream Speed:* Up to 6.0 Mbps
*Upstream Speed:* Up to 768 Kbps

When I test my speed my downstream speed is usually 4.3 Mbps and Upstream is 645 kbps.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Bubbaette said:


> I've had it with AT&T too. I think I have the slowest internet ever and I have the fastest they provide. Looked into the FIOS but not available in Friendswood (guess that is why). Thinking I might give Comcast a try. Don't need the cable TV because I have Direct TV. Help, anyone have any ideas?


AT&T is slow in my neighborhood as well.

I have the Comcast Extreme 50. 
Downloads up to 50Mbps and uploads up to 10Mbps. 
I usually see about 40-45Mpbs on a constant basis and uploads are 8+Mpbs.


----------



## cubera

Bubbaette said:


> I've had it with AT&T too. I think I have the slowest internet ever and I have the fastest they provide. Looked into the FIOS but not available in Friendswood (guess that is why). Thinking I might give Comcast a try. Don't need the cable TV because I have Direct TV. Help, anyone have any ideas?


I have Directv also and use Comcast as my isp for several years.
No problems, except one router that died.

My bonus is that I had Earthlink for a provider when I switched to Comcast, and somehow they had a partnership deal that gives me much higher speeds than the average Comcast customer.


----------



## wisslbritches

Bubbaette said:


> I've had it with AT&T too. I think I have the slowest internet ever and I have the fastest they provide. Looked into the FIOS but not available in Friendswood (guess that is why). Thinking I might give Comcast a try. Don't need the cable TV because I have Direct TV. Help, anyone have any ideas?


You can get Comcast Hi Speed service by going thru Earthlink. That's what we do.


----------

